

Company alleges Chinese software has stolen code - newacc
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/Infotech/Chinese-software-has-stolen-code/articleshow/4651370.cms

======
tokenadult
Earlier submission of a different link on same subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=655596>

